# Weihnachten,  Dekorationen zu Weihnachten, Beleuchtung und ...........



## Lion (20. Nov. 2018)

Ja liebe Hobby-Gartenteich-Freunde,

ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, das Jahr geht so langsam dem Ende entgegen und falls Ihr
schöne Dekorationen zu Weihnachten macht, dann berichtet was Ihr machen wollt, 
macht bitte Foto's uns lasst uns alle teilhaben.

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Bilder.
 VG. Léon


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2018)

Du willst dir nur was abgucken.


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2018)

Was, wie

Jetzt schon 

Dieser Typ mit dem zotteligen Bart war doch gestern erst da.


Nee nee , du willst mir nur den Tag verderben, denn so schnell kommt der nich wieder. Hab ihm ja schließlich ordentlich mit seiner Rute verprügelt .

Und dann hab ich gesehen das sein Truck mit Dieseo fährt, von daher kommt der eh nich mehr in die Stadt 
Also kannst dir die Arbeit sparen und das ganze Geld lieber spenden für was sinnvolles.  Wie Futter für neue Kois oder ein beheiztes Badehaus über Koiteich


----------



## jolantha (21. Nov. 2018)

Tja Leon, bei mir bist Du auch an der falschen Adresse, bei mir gibt es sowas nicht. Da der Sinn des Weihnachtsfestes ja kaum noch bekannt ist,
und ich diesen Konsumterror nicht mitmache, fällt Weihnachten bei mir aus.
Ich bringe Futter - und Sachspenden ins örtliche Tierheim, das finde ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Lion (21. Nov. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da der Sinn des Weihnachtsfestes ja kaum noch bekannt ist,
> und ich diesen Konsumterror nicht mitmache, fällt Weihnachten bei mir aus.
> .



hallo Jolantha,
genau deswegen denke ich, dass es sinnvoll und gut ist, wenn wir diese Tradition weiterleben und praktizieren.
Die Kinder und auch Erwachsene sehen unsere schöne Deko und das ganze bringt doch auch wieder etwas
Ruhe in unserer Konsum-Gesellschaft.



samorai schrieb:


> Du willst dir nur was abgucken.



Ron, wie Du schreibst, brauche neue Ideen.
Also bitte, ein paar Vorschläge.
Vielen Dank.



troll20 schrieb:


> Was, wie
> 
> Jetzt schon
> 
> ...



hallo René,
es ist vieleicht besser, dass Du Dich mit dem zotteligen Typ gut verstehst, ansonsten gibt es keine Geschenke.
Betr. Diesel ist er auf dem letzten Stand der Dinge und kommt mit einem Solar-Elektro-Schlitten.

Also kann nur raten, über eine Weihnachtsdeko nachzudenken.

LG. Lion


----------



## Lion (21. Nov. 2018)




----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2018)

Nee nee damit kanst du nur deine Solarzellen befeuern bei dem Lichtspektakel, was die machen.
Siehe https://www.google.de/search?q=coca...Jvwv8k&ei=dlv1W5D0HZGDwAKA4aLQCA&safe=active&


----------



## Boxerfan (21. Nov. 2018)

Gibt es bei mir grundsätzlich nicht. Ich mache den Konsumterror nicht mit


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Nov. 2018)

Bei uns ist das auch so, nur die Kids bekommen "kleine" bzw. sinnvolle Geschenke. 
Und die Deko ist entweder mit Echtkerzen oder LED bestückt.


----------



## DbSam (21. Nov. 2018)

... Es muss dazu nicht unbedingt Zuckerwasser mit einem Truck durch die Gegend gefahren werden und ebenso muss man keinen Konsumterror veranlassen oder mit sich veranstalten lassen.

Es kommt eben wie immer auf die eigene Sichtweise und auch das Umfeld an.
In einigen Regionen kann Weihnachten auch ganz "_heimelig_" sein, wie z.Bsp. hier.

Wie immer: Einstellungssache.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Man kann aber auch in die Karibik flüchten.


----------



## Lion (21. Nov. 2018)

ja genau, es muss ja nicht ein Weihnachtstruck sein, aber wenn viele etwas machen,
dann ist es insgesamt eine schöne Adventszeit und stimmt uns auf Weihnachten ein.
Da an unseren Teichen jetzt keine Arbeit mehr angesagt ist, machen wir somit eine
Weihnachtsdeko. 
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder 




_View: https://youtu.be/7mLZxk0HQeQ_


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2018)

Wir ziehen das gediegene vor, was jetzt aber nicht heißt, wir machen gar nichts.
Etwas draußen und mehr drinnen.
Für die Deko im Haus ist natürlich die bessere “Hälfte“ verantwortlich.
Draußen macht der alte dann.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

gab es diesen Thread, nicht letztes Jahr schon .. ?
Bei uns bleibt alles beim alten, bzw. wird so gemacht, wie schon immer:

An der Haustüre ist es etwas Geschmückt mit einem Gesteck
Terasse ist beleuchtet, mit LED - gleiche vermutlich an der Garage
Ab und an, wird auch der Zwetschgenbaum, mit leichten LED Lichtern geschmückt. 

Alles dezent und auch nicht Bunt.


----------



## koichteich (21. Nov. 2018)

Genau Ron, 
Ich mag es wenn es draussen zu bestimmten Zeiten erleuchtet ist.
Innen dann macht die Gattin die Ausführung.
Aber jeder wie er mag und kann und will.
Diese Jahreszeit ist Trist genug

  

Dasselbe wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2018)

koichteich schrieb:


> Diese Jahreszeit ist Trist genug



Du sagst es!


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Nov. 2018)

Letztes Jahr ..

So wird es dieses Jahr wieder gemacht!

 

 

Aktuelle Bilder folgen demnächst ..


----------



## Lion (23. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> So wird es dieses Jahr wieder gemacht!
> Anhang anzeigen 204421
> ..




hallo Fabian,
wieviele Led's hast Du in der Baumkrone ?
Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
auf der Terrasse... einige Laternen und die bepflanzte Zinkwanne mit LEDs bestückt,
wir können es vom WoZi aus sehen... ist schön, weniger ist mehr!


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Nov. 2018)

Ich bin da ja nicht so der Fan, aber dafür meine Frau.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Wurde heute von mir auf der Arbeit gefertigt/ erstellt.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2018)

Und wann wird bei euch gearbeitet?


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2018)

Das gehört dazu!
Die arbeiten im Schloss sind sehr, sehr Facettenreich.

Unsere Hausboote sind Eigenbau
    
Wir bauen Zimmer um / aus, dazu gehört auch der Möbel-Bau
          
Wir bereiten Veranstaltungen vor, wie Hochzeiten, Osterfeuer, Fischer-Jakobi
  und arbeiten teilweise auch mit

Nur eines der vielen Arbeitsgeräte
  

Bei 60 000qm und 5 Gebäuden reißt die Arbeit nicht ab.


----------



## Lion (1. Dez. 2018)




----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Fabian,
> wieviele Led's hast Du in der Baumkrone ?
> Vielen Dank. Léon



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, das war ein Lichternetz.
Habe ich letztes Jahr, einfach runtergerissen, da es entfernt werden musste, da sonst die Vögel nicht mehr zum futtern gekommen wären.
Landete dann in der Tonne. 

Demnächst gibt es Fotos, geschmückt ist es schon!

schönes WE


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2018)

Hier die aktuellen Bilder:


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Dez. 2018)

Wir wohnen in einer DDR-Platte  naja da sind die möglichkeiten begrenzt...
Aber als Erzgebirgler, auch wenn wir in Radebeul wohnen muss schon etwas mehr sein...
ich hab mich mal an einem Video versucht...in Schönstem Sächsich


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2018)

Sächsisch find ich klasse!


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> und arbeiten *teilweise* auch mit



*....der war gut!*


----------



## Lion (3. Dez. 2018)

1ster Advent 2018

Jetzt am Wochenende hat bei uns die Weihnachtsdekoration an einigen Häusern zugenommen,
wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Dez. 2018)

Bei uns leuchtet es draußen richtig schön und innen ist alles weihnachtlich geschmückt. 
Richtig gemütlich. Wenn schon kein Sonnenschein, dann wenigstens im Hause alles hell


----------



## Lion (3. Dez. 2018)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Bei uns leuchtet es draußen richtig schön und innen ist alles weihnachtlich geschmückt.
> Richtig gemütlich. Wenn schon kein Sonnenschein, dann wenigstens im Hause alles hell



hallo Marcus,
1 oder .......  Bilder wären schön


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Dez. 2018)

Mal paar schlecht Aufnahmen von außen
Werd die Tage bessere Bilder machen


----------



## Lion (8. Dez. 2018)

hallo,
gibt es evtl. weitere Weihnachts-Dekorationen, denn morgen ist schon der 2te Advent ?


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Dez. 2018)

Es gibt bestimmt noch viele, hunderte oder tausende oder eher Millionen alleine in Deutschland. Die meisten wollen es aber nicht zeigen und zugeben das sie auf das weihnachtliche Getönse stehen.

Ich bin da auch so einer, deshalb möchte ich ausdrücklich betonen dass das Getönse meiner Frau gehört.

Adventskranz......für die etwas jüngeren, früher war so was mal rund.

 

das Zeugs stand heute früh einfach so auf dem Küchentisch, ich musste zum Kaffee trinken erst mal alles wegräumen. Aber das ist ja alles kein Problem. sagt zumindest meine Frau.


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2018)

Darf es auch etwas weniger sein ?


----------



## marcus18488 (9. Dez. 2018)

Mal paar Bilder vom Wohnzimmer


  Auch im Puppenhaus ist Weihnachtsstimmung

  

So siehts im ganzen Haus aus, richtig schön weihnachtlich


----------



## marcus18488 (9. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> mmt noch viele, hunderte oder tausende oder eher Millionen alleine in Deutschland. Die meisten wollen es aber nicht zeigen und zugeben das sie auf das weihnachtliche Getönse stehen



Ich bin einer davon, aber ich mach es nicht heimlich. Und das schönste, meine Frau steht auch darauf.  Somit ergänzen wir uns sehr gut.


----------



## Lion (9. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt noch viele, hunderte oder tausende oder eher Millionen alleine in Deutschland. Die meisten wollen es aber nicht zeigen und zugeben das sie auf das weihnachtliche Getönse stehen.
> 
> Ich bin da auch so einer, deshalb möchte ich ausdrücklich betonen dass das Getönse meiner Frau gehört.
> 
> ...



Roland,
1) deine Frau hat Geschmack. 

2) das weihnachtliche Getöns ist für mich eigentlich ein schöner Brauch,
schon die Kinderaugen wie sie strahlen und sich riesig auf Weihnachten freuen,
die Erwachsene die wieder etwas besinnlich Wirkendes erfahren, Familien die sich durch
das Fest treffen, das müssen wir doch beibehalten.
In wie fern man das kommerzielle mitmacht, kann ja jeder selbst bestimmen.

Also genießen wir diese kurze Zeit und ich hoffe auf noch viele Bilder.


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2018)

Weihnachten, ...

also für Weihnachten habe ich ja gar keine Zeit und für das ganze Dekozeugs schon gar nicht.
Und selbst wenn, ich würde sicherlich alles nicht richtig hinstellen und "überhaupt und so ...".

Deshalb kümmert sich meine liebe Frau um das ganze Weihnachtszeugs.
Ich meine, in den Pausen zwischen ihrer Schneewache ist ja dafür auch genug Zeit.
Also nach dem Bierholen.

Da wird jeder freie Platz genutzt, selbst auf die letzte freie Lücke meines Arbeitsplatzes wird noch solch ein Weihnachtsgnom hingepflanzt.
Wie dieser hier:
 
Der würde sie immer an mich erinnern:
Der wache und klare Blick, der dieser Figur innewohnende Tatendrang und der schlanke, fast schlaksige Körperbau ...



Jedenfalls werden überall irgendwelche Weihnachtsmufftis hingestellt, gesetzt, gelegt, drapiert, platziert, ...
Dann Kabel gezogen, Schaltuhren gestellt, installiert und diese irgendwie angesteckt ...
 

Später dann verschwindet sie in den Garten, kommt halberforen mit stacheligen Grünzeugs unterm Arm wieder herein und schwebt, beladen mit Dekozeugs, Schalen, Schüsseln und Schüsselchen, leichtfüßig und leise summend in die Küche.
Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass sie um Hilfe ruft und ich irgendeinen Finger irgendwo draufdrücken muss, damit sie ordentlich mit dem Heißkleberstick herumfuchteln kann.
Was soll ich sagen? Heißkleber ist ganz schön heiß ... 
Einige Zeit später dann rennt sie durch die Bude und pflastert die letzten freien Plätze mit dem sehr oft bald nadelnden Grünzeugs voll.
 

Selbst die steinalte Turngruppe mit den nur fingerhutgroßen Männeln wird aus dem Verschlag in der hintersten, letzten Ecke wieder hervorgeholt.
"Tradition" flötet sie dann lieblich in mein Ohr und - die Stimmlage drei Oktaven höher - : "die sind so süüüüß ..."
"Hhhmmm, ja ..." sage ich, "und die machen auch solch einen intelligenten Eindruck."
"Ja, genau. Deswegen heißen die auch alle wie Du ..." kommt dann als Antwort. 
 




Gruß Carsten

PS:
Brauch noch ein kleines Mini-Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau ...
Bin aber halt gerade sehr begeistert. 
Obwohl, ich könnte ihr einen Bewegungsmelder für das Kellerlicht schenken.
Wenn sie mit Bierkisten beladen in den Keller kommt, da geht dann das Licht gleich automatisch an.
Darüber wird sie sich bestimmt ganz dolle freuen, macht es doch die tägliche Arbeit etwas leichter. 

PPS:
Da fällt mir noch ein:
Die Fenster gehen auch nicht mehr normal auf ...


PPPS:
Oder man nimmt sich dreißig Minuten Zeit und beräumt die Fensterbank ...
Also dann schon. 


Edit: 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> , deshalb möchte ich ausdrücklich betonen dass das Getönse meiner Frau gehört.


Ich schließe mich dem Roland an und distanziere mich hiermit ausdrücklich von jeglicher Weihnachtsdeko und anderem Gedöns.


----------



## Lion (10. Dez. 2018)

Eugen schrieb:


> Darf es auch etwas weniger sein ?



Nein, lieber etwas mehr.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2018)

na, da mach ich doch gleich mit 
...und Carsten, Deine Frau ist mir sehr sympatisch! Willkommen im Club! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Skadi (10. Dez. 2018)

... hab auch ein bissl dekoriert ...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Nein, lieber etwas mehr.


Ich hab da noch ein bisschen was 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2018)

Wollt ihr noch mehr?
Bitte schön


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2018)

So, jetzt reicht's aber!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> So, jetzt reicht's aber!


lol

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (11. Dez. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ein bisschen was
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204650 Anhang anzeigen 204651 Anhang anzeigen 204652 Anhang anzeigen 204653



zum Wohlfühlen.  Toll.


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> zum Wohlfühlen.  Toll.


naja,man kann auch sagen:"Kitsch as Kitsch can"
oder eben: "jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen"  
Ich brauch sowas nicht,Advent und Weihnachten sind bei uns GSD noch nicht verkitscht,sondern haben noch ihre ursprüngliche Bedeutung.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Dez. 2018)

Na dann will ich auch mal 
Im Hausflur:
  
Im Garten:
  
und im Teich
  
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2018)

Eugen schrieb:


> naja,man kann auch sagen:"Kitsch as Kitsch can"
> oder eben: "jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen"
> Ich brauch sowas nicht,Advent und Weihnachten sind bei uns GSD noch nicht verkitscht,sondern haben noch ihre ursprüngliche Bedeutung.


Hallo,
Weihnachten hat bei uns auch noch seine ursprüngliche Bedeutung, GsD. Aber deshlab kann man doch sein Heim schmücken,wie es gefällt, und wir finden das sehr gemütlich. Aber wie Du schon schreibst: jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen , Ich würde mir auch nicht eine Sitzbadewanne in den Garten stellen. Wem's gefällt! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Skadi (12. Dez. 2018)

... ist doch gut, dass nicht alle Geschmäcker gleich sind, so hat man immer was zum Gucken, wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn es überall gleich aussehen würde .. manches gefällt und man nimmt es mit nach Hause, vllt. zum Nachahmen und anderes gefällt halt nicht ... 

in diesem Sinne ... allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2018)

ja, ich habe zum dekorieren die Scheinbeeren entdeckt, die Beeren sehen aus wie kleine Weihnachtskugeln.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Dez. 2018)

na dann will ich auch mal... 

                          

    

schönen Abend gewünscht! 

und p. s. : Carsten  wie Du das so beschreibst mit der weihnachtsdeko .. . man könnte glauben, du erzählst von mir zuhause!


----------



## Lion (13. Dez. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> na dann will ich auch mal...
> ]



Ina 

da steckt aber schon eine gewisse Zeit an Arbeit drin.

Dann genieße voll die Advent- und Weihnachtszeit.

VG. Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Dez. 2018)

hallo Ina,
Dunnerkiel..... Du bist ja regelrecht im Weihnachtsrausch 
Unser Weihnachtsbaum schaut so aus, hat GöGa gestern gefertigt....
 

Da kommt noch ein wenig Licht dran und ein paar kleine Kugeln... fertig!


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Dez. 2018)

Ina...hast du ein extra Zimmer wo du das Zeugs die restlichen 11 Monate aufbewahrst?


----------



## ina1912 (13. Dez. 2018)

ja.  .


----------



## Lion (14. Dez. 2018)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Unser Weihnachtsbaum schaut so aus, hat GöGa gestern gefertigt....
> Anhang anzeigen 204699
> !



hallo Eva-Maria,


tolle Idee,  sieht super aus und anschließend als Brennholz für den Kamin.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Dez. 2018)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hallo Ina,
> 
> Unser Weihnachtsbaum schaut so aus, hat GöGa gestern gefertigt....
> Anhang anzeigen 204699
> ...



Na, das ist doch mal was anderes. Zeige ihn bitte mal wenn er fertig ist, meine Frau möchte ihn unbedingt sehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2018)

na klar, mache ich.
Dürfte Anfang der Woche passieren, momentan liege ich auf dem Sofa... mit 'ner fetten Erkältung,
die gilt es unbedingt in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## Lion (15. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal was anderes. Zeige ihn bitte mal wenn er fertig ist, meine Frau möchte ihn unbedingt sehen.



Roland,
fang schon mal an zu basteln.  Deine Frau möchte ihn sehen und haben


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2018)

Moin zusammen, ferdisch.....
2 kleine Lichterketten und ein paar Kugeln... und er funkelt nur so
geblitzt
 

nicht geblitzt
 

Uns gefällt er so, ist wie gesagt knapp 1 m hoch, wird auf einen kleinen Hocker gestellt....und dann soll es gut sein


----------



## Lion (16. Dez. 2018)

Schon viele haben Ihre Weihnachtsdekoration vorgestellt.   

Heute,  3ter Advent, 16.12.2018

gibt es noch weitere schöne Weihnachtsdekoration ?
Bin neugierig


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2018)

So die Fenster gehen jetzt auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 204755 So die Fenster gehen jetzt auch nicht mehr auf.


Sei froh sonst komm noch die Mücken rein


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2018)

Ich bin ja froh, denn wenn ich nicht froh bin gehen die Fenster auch nicht auf.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Dez. 2018)

lüften wird ja oft überbewertet


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Dez. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> lüften wird ja oft überbewertet


Stimmt, erstunken ist noch keiner aber viele erfrohren


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Dez. 2018)

bei uns Isses auch recht weihnachtlich 

Und gemütlich.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
die Birkenzweige per Hanfstrick (oder wie auch immer) in "Tannenform" übereinander gebunden sind auch bei uns angekommen . Eine Außendeko mit echter Kerze finde ich als tolle Idee (und die wirkt nicht nur im Winter).


----------



## Lion (21. Dez. 2018)

der 4te Advent 2018 steht vor der Tür und nur noch wenige Tage vor Weihnachten.

Uff,  nach viel Planung habe ich es auch geschafft und unser Weihnachtsbaum steht.

  

Kann jetzt dem Fest in Ruhe entgegensehen.   
Bin auf Eure Weihnachtsbaum- oder Deko-Bilder noch neugierig !


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Dez. 2018)

Dein Baum macht ja nicht viel Arbeit, aber schmücken musst du ihn schon noch.


----------



## Lion (22. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dein Baum macht ja nicht viel Arbeit, aber schmücken musst du ihn schon noch.



Roland,
ich kann auch nicht alles an einem Tag machen, Du hast schließlich Deine Frau, die bei Dir sehr aktiv ist.
Aber, ich bin dran
Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Dez. 2018)

Ein kleiner Tipp, Lupe und Pinzette könnten dabei sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Dez. 2018)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen 4. Advend!

Gestern Abend ging ich mit meiner Frau zu unserem Rathaus wo ein kleiner "Weihnachtszauber" veranstaltet wurde. Dabei kamen wir an einem Haus vorbei dessen "Weihnachtsschmuck" ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

       

Was man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen kann, das ganze besteht aus blinkenden Lauflichtern die auch noch ständig die Farbe wechseln. Ich finde es gräuslich, aber jeder so wie ihm es gefällt.


...vom Weihnachtszauber habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder.

           Anhang anzeigen 204834


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Dez. 2018)

Es ist geschafft die 4. Kerze brennt

    und morgen gibts Geschenke.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Dez. 2018)

Ich hatte mal ne Freunin die sagte: „Man soll alles übertreiben!
Das war schön. Ist dann aber auch schnell vorbei gewesen. Da kann man nur hoffen daß das auch bald vorbei geht.
Unser Nachbar gegenüber hatte letztes Jahr so einen blinkenden Nikolaus an der Hausfront. Der hatte schon genervt! Jetzt hängt er an der Seite vom Haus und blinkt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
Schön, das Adventsgesteck. Mein letzter Text hatte sich auf das Haus mit demGeblinke bezogen.


----------



## Lion (24. Dez. 2018)

Heute, Heiligabend 2018

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei Alle, die mit Ihren Bildern und Beiträge zu diesem schönen
Thema beigetragen haben.

  

Frohe Weihnachten bei bester Gesundheit wünscht
Léon


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Léon, 
schade, daß so wenig Beiträge ,bzw. Bilder kamen.
Hätte ich schon mal früher reingeschaut, hätte ich beisteuern können.
Aber das nächste Weihnachtsfest kommt bestimmt......

LG Michi


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Sep. 2019)

......ist es denn schon wieder soweit?


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2019)

Nein Nein Nein, ihr schreit ja förmlich nach


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Sep. 2019)

Nein, so eilig ist nicht.
War nur mal am stöbern in anderen Themen.
Nö, noch ist Garten angesagt............Winter kommt noch grüh genug


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2019)

kann nicht früh genug sein,
warte schon auf meine Geschenke.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2019)

He Leute, ist noch 4 Tage Sommer. 
Nüsse knacken könnt ihr später noch genug.


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Sep. 2019)

Hab doch nur mal geschaut 
Hätte ich das geahnt
Nun denn , noch ist Sommer und Garten und Teich .........
Aber dann. ........


----------



## Ls650tine (20. Sep. 2019)

wow - gibt´s schon wieder Kekse und Plätzchen in den Läden?


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2019)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> wow - gibt´s schon wieder Kekse und Plätzchen in den Läden?


Jaaaa, Tine
ich hab schon die Dominosteine, Marzipankartoffeln und Lebkuchen in den Regalen gesehen.


----------



## Lion (13. Dez. 2019)

nur noch einige Tage und dann ist es wieder soweit.
Kaum zu glauben aber Weihnachten 2019 steht vor der Tür.

Was gibt es   N e u e s  an Weihnachtsdeko bezw. Weihnachtsbeleuchtung ?

Freue mich auf eure Bilder.

VG. Léon


----------



## samorai (13. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Lion, lange nichts mehr gehört von dir. 
Ja was gibt es neues vielleicht der hier :


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2019)

Nix, garnix neues. 
Außer vielleicht 



Weihnachten fällt wieder ins Wasser und ich finde meine Badehose nicht


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Dez. 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> na dann will ich auch mal...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204683
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion (14. Dez. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Lion, lange nichts mehr gehört von dir.
> Ja was gibt es neues vielleicht der hier :Anhang anzeigen 212748



hallo Ron,
habe mich zum fleißigen Leser entwickelt und verfolge sehr interessiert die Beiträge.
Beste GrüßeLéon


----------



## Lion (15. Dez. 2019)

erst 1,  dann 2 und heute 3ter Advent


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Dez. 2019)

Ja, hallo
Jetzt passt es wohl eher zu schreiben........
Ich muss jetzt einfach mal berichten, wiiieeee lang doch so ein Jahr schon sein kann...........( oder, ich werde nicht  ----- sondern bin schon alt  ).

Kleiner Vorbericht : ich bin Kellnerin in einem gut besuchtem Gasthof auf dem Lande....
Weihnachtsfeiern starten und ich werde Mitte November von einem Hund während der Arbeitszeit gebissen.......
Krankenhaus, nähen weil es so tief ist..........und RUHE.....
Also, der Rest der Familie musste von überall her die Weihnachtsdeko ranschleppen,( ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit, alles an einem Ort zu lagern),.........dementsprechend ist das zusammen suchen schon eine Aufgabe..........und das "erst mal zwischenlagern" auch........es wude geschafft.
Ich habe mich dann Stückchen für Stückchen dran gemacht, alles aufzubauen.
Hat gut geklappt,------ bis ich auf einen Karton gestoßen bin, in dem eine Lichterkette drin war............14 m lang , 700 Led's , indoor??????  Original verpackt !!!---------

Mein Mann sagte:" die für den Tannenbaum" .
DAS kann aber definitiv nicht sein, weil ich DIE  Kette schon in der Hand hatte und DIESE hier ganz sauber aufgerollt in einem winzigen Karton vor sich hinschlummert.....

Ja, also , 14 Meter mit 700 LED wollen untergebracht werden.........
Die Treppe,.........sieht gut aus. Wirklich,--------------aber ich weiß bis heute nicht, wann bzw. wo ich mir das gute Stück gekauft habe---------und das ist jetzt mein Problem,----
-----ich weiß es immer noch nicht ------ich werde / bin alt  

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich Euch Allen
und einen guten Rutsch in 2020,
(und gute Nerven, ich frage bestimmt im nächsten Jahr weiter "Löcher in den Bauch " )




 
Schöne Feiertage......
wünscht Michi


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> ich werde / bin alt


Tröste dich, das einzig Gerechte an dieser Welt ist, das es alle werden. 
Zumindest noch 

Und ganz ehrlich mir geht es jeden Tag genauso.


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Dez. 2019)

Danke Troll


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Dez. 2019)

Hallo,
wieder ein paar Bilder von mir
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lion (21. Dez. 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorbericht : ich bin Kellnerin in einem gut besuchtem Gasthof auf dem Lande....
> Weihnachtsfeiern starten und ich werde Mitte November von einem Hund während der Arbeitszeit gebissen.......
> Krankenhaus, nähen weil es so tief ist..........und RUHE.....
> 
> ...



hallo Michi,
Hundebisse können sehr böse sein und ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle und gute Genesung. (Heilung)

14 Meter mit 700 Led wollen wir auch sehen, ein Foto wäre super.

Woher die Lichterkette kommt ist nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache sie ist da.

ich werde / bin alt,  wir alle sind definitiv 1 Jahr älter geworden aber dass ist auch gut so,
somit können wir wieder eine tolle Weihnacht feiern oder ?

Beste Grüsse  Léon


----------



## Lion (21. Dez. 2019)

kleine Weihnachtsdeko 2019


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2019)

... ich habe mich dieses Jahr an so mancher Deko in Eigenarbeit gemacht, gefällt mir deutlich besser.
Natürlich hat es dann auch die eine oder andere Lichterkette in die Deko geschafft...


----------



## koile (22. Dez. 2019)

Es Weihnachtet sehr.
Vor dem Haus                                                





                                             


Ferienwohnung    und auf der Terasse


----------



## Lion (22. Dez. 2019)

und schon haben wir den 4ten Advent.


----------



## koile (22. Dez. 2019)

Creme Brulee, fände ich jetzt auch Ok.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Dez. 2019)

Habe mal wieder aktuelle Bilder, wie das Haus derzeit geschmückt ist ..
An der Haustüre bzw. Garage, befindet sich wieder eine Lichtergirlande & ein kleiner Weihnachtsbaum.
Dahinter eine Laterne, worin eine Kerze brennt.

  

Hinten beim Teich, auf dem Gartenhäuschen, leuchtet ein großer Stern ..
Bild gefällt mir sehr gut .. 

  

Dann ist noch die Terrasse beleuchtet, aber seht selbst ..
Bitte mal den Käfig außer Acht lassen, vor kurzem ist unsere Susi nach über 18 Jahren leider verstorben -.- 

  

Frohe & besinnliche Weihnachten


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Dez. 2019)

... den Gabentisch habe ich jetzt schon 1 Woche stehen und erfreue mich täglich daran.
Dieses Jahr gibt es viele Kinder zu beschenken, jedes kriegt 1 Geschenk.... hoffen wir mal, dass sich alle freuen!


----------

